# going for an extended visit



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok without a whole lot of details the oldest child started grad school at the University of Pennsylvania(Philadelphia) a few weeks ago. It's her first time truly away from home(we're in Wisconsin).

She doesn't have any friends yet, only 2 days of classes, no car with her and she's lonely as heck. 

So I've offered for the golden to go visit her. She was very attached to the dog growing up(Victory is 10, Lauren 22). 

So she's never traveled and she's 'my dog' by following my everywhere.

She'll be going to an apartment but it has a courtyard for dogs. She'll get her walks that I normally take her on but no squirrel chasing since she'll be in a downtown area while I'll live in a suburb.

She's getting a quick checkup on Friday to make sure nothing pops up since getting her to vet out there could be problematic.

She will have alone time that she never has since she has two chihuahua's in the house and my mother in law is often at my house visiting.

Trip will be likely from 4th until probably thanksgiving week.

She's been away from me for extended times when I'm gone for a week or two but never out of her home.

I know I'm going to miss her but has anyone ever done something similar to this before? 

Think there will be any concerns with her adjusting to her new temporary environment?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It might not be fair to your dog, strange place, what if this is not good for her?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If she knows and loves your daughter, I don't see anything wrong with it. She will be driving there, not flying right?? And I assume if it doesn't work out, she could come home earlier and not need to stay the full time?


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

yes, it'll be a car ride there and back. Yes it something unusual happens she'll come home.

As for loving, she's a golden, she loves everyone.

As for being fair, well that's why I'm asking, I haven't moved since long before she showed up. 

I know dogs are resilient, just don't know if I'm more worried for her or me?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Are you going to be with her, and your daughter, if so that is one thing, but if your daughter is going to be gone , in school, that would mean your dog would be alone, she is ten, you said, i think, in a strange place.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hate being the 'Debbie Downer' here, but I don't think it's a good idea. Yes right now your daughter is lonely, no friends yet, BUT, she will soon have friends, busy with classes and studying. Your 10 y.o. Golden will be alone, in a strange place during class times and will your daughter be willing to tell her new friends "no" when they want her to go out?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I wanted to offer.....
I am 7 miles from Philly and if your daughter has a problem, or needs to find somewhere for your golden to stay for overnight, or a day or two, I have no problem driving in the city, and could pick up your golden, or if there is a problem for the vet, we have a good vet clinic with an emergency room, of course U of P has a terrific clinic and emergency there. I can pm you (to have and give your daughter) my cell number and home number, just in case. 
let me know.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I do feel sorry for your daughter but she will soon make friends and be busy studying. I have to agree that I would not do that to a 10 year old Golden. Perhaps your daughter could volunteer at a local shelter or GR rescue?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

It seems you are thinking about this as a way to help your daughter. I am guessing she is one who takes a little time to adjust to new settings and you are hoping the comfort of her family dog will help her feel less anxious? Were she and the dog especially close when she was at home? If the dog feels "at home" with her, it doesn't matter where Home is. And, we all know how soothing a dog friend can be.

If she isn't a "joiner" she might not be "gone all the time with friends" between now and Thanksgiving, and would actually be at her apartment with the dog a fair amount of the time. While she will be gone to classes, she can do her studying from home.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I would have loved to have been able to bring my family dog to college with me, but I lived in dorms, and then in apartment housing that didn't allow dogs. I know I would have given up some time with friends to hang out with my dog, just as I do now as an adult. A student in grad school will be spending a lot of time studying anyway and less time socializing... it's always nice to have a furry head resting on your lap while you are reading boring textbooks.

I still say I don't see anything wrong with it as long as the plan is fluid and can change based upon the needs of the dog.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

well right now she's backing off of wanting the dog concerned with the stress it could cause her being in an urban environment. 

I think it's the kid stressing the most. She is more of a homebody than a socialite so the dog would have plenty of attention. 

Between my wife, my kid and my dog I need to find a forum to help me from going nuts.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think your daughter will adjust, it really hasn't been long enough for her to settle in at school. If she is still having trouble at Thanksgiving, maybe your Golden could go spend a week with her then. As a mother though, I think I would want to wait and see if she starts feeling better about being at school before I take the dog there.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

May I suggest a cat?
My daughter moved into an apt, with no roommates, for grad school. She was often away from the apt for 12 hrs at a time, so it wasn't practical for her to have a dog. She got a kitten for Christmas and it was perfect. 

Harper Lee spent 2 months with us, getting to play with her sister (my Christmas kitten) and our dogs and cats. Every motnh or two, my daughter would come back for a visit, so Harper became a great traveler. Now that my daughter has graduated and accepted a job that means a new location every 13 weeks, Harper is her wonderful traveling companion.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> May I suggest a cat?
> My daughter moved into an apt, with no roommates, for grad school. She was often away from the apt for 12 hrs at a time, so it wasn't practical for her to have a dog. She got a kitten for Christmas and it was perfect.
> 
> Harper Lee spent 2 months with us, getting to play with her sister (my Christmas kitten) and our dogs and cats. Every motnh or two, my daughter would come back for a visit, so Harper became a great traveler. Now that my daughter has graduated and accepted a job that means a new location every 13 weeks, Harper is her wonderful traveling companion.


A cat is a great idea (unless your daughter is allergic or dislikes cats....)


----------

